# Cough - Other than Kennel Cough?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley was doing that the other day and I did found out that this can mean the dog is in some kind of stress. I think Carley had a stomach ache from eating some raw apple. My shih tuz does this when he is starting to get allergeries. So if anything is bothering them , the hacking sound is a stress call.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

He could have gotten a piece of wood or grass lodged in his throat while he was outside, got it out during the night from coughing, and the vet could see the irritation?

When I hear coughing, the first thing I think of is collapsing trachea, and the second is something stuck in the throat.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

A quiet, persistent cough is usually sign of heart or lung problems, but it doesn't sound like that is what Ralph has. 

Is it possible that something small has lodged in his throat? A small seed or fragment of a twig?


----------

